# Der Hobbit: Fan baut beeindruckenden Trailer aus Film-Material - jetzt anschauen!



## MarcHatke (23. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Fan baut beeindruckenden Trailer aus Film-Material - jetzt anschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Fan baut beeindruckenden Trailer aus Film-Material - jetzt anschauen!


----------



## dennis-2810 (23. November 2012)

Ist mir viel zu umfangreich und verrät zu viel über den Film. Fand den normalen Trailer perfekt. Hab zwar das Buch gelesen, möchte mich aber trotzdem überraschen lassen was Peter Jackson da gebastelt hat


----------

